# eigenes ebuild für media-sound/flacon erstellen

## flammenflitzer

flacon-0.5.ebuild funktioniert nicht. Es soll alles aus 113388-flacon-0.5.tgz in /usr/share/flacon kopiert werden. /usr/share/flacon/flacon.py soll ausführbar gemacht und nach /usr/bin/flacon verlinkt werden.

```
# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header

EAPI="2"

inherit eutils python

KDEAPPS_ID="113388"

MY_PN="flacon"

DESCRIPTION="Facon extracts individual tracks from one big audio file containing the entire album of music and saves them as separate audio files"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=${KDEAPPS_ID}"

SRC_URI="http://www.kde-apps.org/CONTENT/content-files/${KDEAPPS_ID}-${P}.tgz"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE="flac mac wavpack lame"

RESTRICT="test"

#Requires:

# * python

# * PyQt

# * PyKDE

# * shntool

# * flac (optional, for decoding and encoding FLAC files)

# * mac (optional, for decoding APE files)

# * wavpack (optional, for decoding WV files)

# * oggenc (optional, for encoding OGG files)

# * lame (optional, for encoding MP3 files)

# * metaflac (optional, for FLAC replay gain)

# * vorbisgain (optional, for OGG replay gain)

# * mp3gain (optional, for MP3 replay gain)

DEPEND=">=dev-lang/python-2.6.4

        >=dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4

        >=kde-base/pykde4-4.3.4"

RDEPEND=">=media-sound/shntool-3.0.8

         >=media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3

         >=media-sound/mac-3.99.4.5.4 

         >=media-sound/wavpack-4.50.1-r1

         >=media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.2.0-r2

         >=media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1"

#Interface languages:

# * English

# * Russian

 

# Installation.

# Written in Python, Flacon uses some external programs (see requires), which is why you’ve got to install these programs. 

# To test the program, just extract the archive and run the file flacon.py.

# To install the program, execute: sudo make install.

src_install() {

#       dobin "${PN}.py" || die

#       dosym "/usr/bin/${PN}.py" "/usr/bin/${PN}" || die

#

         insinto "/usr/share/${PN}"

#         doins *.py || die

         doins *.* || die

         

         

#        insinto /usr/share/${PN}

#        doicon misc/${PN}-32x32.png || die "doicon failed"

        insinto /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps

        newins "misc/${PN}-32x32.png" "${MY_PN}.png" || die

        dobin "${PN}.py" || die

        dosym "/usr/share/${PN}/${PN}.py" "/usr/bin/${PN}" || die

        use fperms u+s "/usr/share/${PN}/${PN}.py"

##        make_desktop_entry flacon Flacon ${PN}-32x32.png "Qt;AudioVideo;Audio" \

##              || die "make_desktop_entry failed"

        domenu "misc/${PN}.desktop" || die

}

```

http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=48

http://www.gentooforum.de/index.php?form=PostEdit&postID=127914

http://www.gentoofreunde.org/supportforum/posting.php?mode=post&f=30

----------

